# LED strip lights.



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

So I had these led strip lights that I bought on wish for $7. what I had leftover from my balcony summer project was enough for the tank .they actually look dimmer in person.

What y'all think? makes a good moon light And I can make any color I could want.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Personally, I think they should be coming from above. Would be a truer "moon light".


----------

